# Hitachi 53fdx01b....Reset Back To Factory Settings?



## madman666333 (Dec 17, 2008)

alright so my set was just fine it had a slight blue offset nothing serious, then i went in to the service mode and tried to adjust it, well now the red is way off and i cant get it to go back. its only affecting the lower half of the screen. ive tried adjusting it for quite awhile now and no luck. is there a way to reset back to factory settings? it almost looks like the red convergance ic is blown except for just the lower half. im so mad at my self. im just too much of a perfectionist, now its not watchable any more. first the red horizontal line was just slightly off then it was completly bent and now im gonna post a pic. i cant believe i did this.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You exceeded the range of some of the controls. There is no reset to the factory settings, only a reset that clears all convergence data and you have to do complete geometry and convergence. I do not recommend that. You need to start moving the red at the edges back to the middle a little at a time until you find the parameter that is out of range.


----------



## madman666333 (Dec 17, 2008)

ok ill try that. but i dont understand what happened. i only made very small adjustments and next thing you know that happened. once i fix it im never doing that again. im leaving it to the pro`s. well thanks again for your help. hopefully i wont mess it up further. ill keep posting my results.


----------



## madman666333 (Dec 17, 2008)

well still no luck. ive been sick so i have not spent alot of time on this. im not sure what i did or how im going to fix it. there are adjustment points that i cannot see so im thinking thats where the problem lies. if i go down to the bottom the cursor disapears for two more clicks until it reapears up top. this makes finding the problem spot a little bit hard. how hard is it to do the geometry and convergance reset? at this point it seems easier than this.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Doing the reset is easy. Adjusting the geometry and convergence from scratch is a major job and not recommended if you messed it up from where you were.


----------



## madman666333 (Dec 17, 2008)

alright success! thanks for not letting me do the reset. i found a different adjustment mode that made it so much easier. now the set is watchable once more. i dont think ill be doing that again unless i have the service manual. some info. you learn on these sites can help out alot or if you dont fully understand it can mess you up. thanks again lcaillo.


----------



## madman666333 (Dec 17, 2008)

aaaarrrrrggggggghhhhhh! i guess i needed to save the settings and didnt, so back to square one. but i found out how to save the settings so when i get it back ill be sure to save them! this is turning out to be a big nightmare!


----------



## madman666333 (Dec 17, 2008)

success once more! this time the settings were saved. what a frustrating ordeal.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Now you can see why I recommend that the service manual be obtained before trying to mess with the service or convergence adjustments. Each set is different, and you often don't know what you don't know. As a professional, I virtually never go on a call without having the service documatation on a set and reviewing it. Many of them are not intuitive at all, like which button does what on the Hitachis, or the fact that you have to run the auto convergence before exiting the convergence mode on some, but not others.


----------



## madman666333 (Dec 17, 2008)

well there is an upside to this, the picture quality is much better. no more slight offset`s of red or blue. yeah now that i know what to expect and how tedious this is im not doing it again unless i have to. thanks again for your help.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

That is what we are shooting for. Hopefully it is not such a chore in most cases.


----------

